
Google's Entrance Into Venture Capital - IsaacSchlueter
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/03/googles-entrance-into-venture-capital.html?success#comment-7675517
======
tjic
Please provide links to articles, like

[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/03/googles-entrance-into-
ventur...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/03/googles-entrance-into-venture-
capital.html?success)

...and not links to comments, like

[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/03/googles-entrance-into-
ventur...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/03/googles-entrance-into-venture-
capital.html?success#comment-7675517)

It's quite annoying to click a link and end up 25 comments down in a thread,
and then have to page up to figure out what the heck the actual point is.

